# Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...



## ucr666 (30. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...

und zwar hat ein nachbar,zwar lieb gemeint, ohne zu fragen einen Koi in meinen 
Teich, incl. 2goldies und einem dicken __ shubunkin, gesetzt.
Sehen klasse aus und zurückgeben kann ich ihm sie nicht.Hält mehrere Kois auf
ca 5-7000l:shock (iss aber ein lieber alter kauz).
Nun meine Fragen ;
1.was ist das für ein Koi (schlechtes handyfoto)
2.er frisst kaum bis selten was (brauchts was besonders??)
3.Größe ca. 30cm, nenne ihn skeleton (vll ein mögl. Hinweis wegen Färbung 
   und Maserung ??)
4.könnte sein neues Zuhause ihm genüge tun ?? (Wasserwerte etc. wie wichtig)
5.Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen, da ich kein Lebewesen in und um den teich
   fahrlässig gefährden will !!!!!

P.S.  : der Koi macht insgesamt allerdings einen sehr guten Eindruck


----------



## robsig12 (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

da kann man nicht wirklich was erkennen!:shock


----------



## ucr666 (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

nabend

danke, ich weiss ärgere mich selber

selten so einen grauen wunderschönen Fisch gesehen

eine Beschreibung

Grundfarbe : leichtschimmendes blau-grau (durch Schuppen?)

Besonderheit : Kopf/Stirn Bereich weisse Zeichnung bis zum Schwanz
                    - aber wirklich nur der Rückengrat
                    - wie ein skelett


---hoffe du hast vllt ne idee


----------



## toschbaer (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

Hallo, 


ein Geist!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

Morgen,
versuch mal ein besseres Bild zu machen, so siejt man echt nix


----------



## ucr666 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

Guten Morgen Uwe,

spätestens heute abend werde ich ein bild mit ner
DigiKam gemacht haben, wenn er sich dann mal wieder blicken läßt!!

Kann es sein dass Kois lieber Sinkfutter fressen??

Ulrich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*



ucr666 schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass Kois lieber Sinkfutter fressen??



Ganz bestimmt sogar, wir füttern ja nur Schwimmfutter um die Koi besser betrachten zu können.
Eigentlich lieben es die Koi am Grund zu wühlen und Futter zu suchen 

Ich schmeiße immer ein paar Körnchen Sinkfutter über den Teich verteilt, dann haben sie ein bisschen was zu tun


----------



## ucr666 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

Danke Uwe für den Tip, werd dann mal morgen losziehen
und ihm sein suchfutter kaufen


----------



## ucr666 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

Habe nochmal fotos mit handy gemacht.

jetzt sieht man schon mehr...


----------



## ucr666 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

hallo miteinander !!!!!!

hab jetzt mal mit meiner neuen SR-Kamera
mal ein paar neue bilder gemacht.

gebe zu man erkennt mehr
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir jetzt helfen

schon mal danke

ps: werde weiter immer bessere bilder versuchen zu machen

versprochen

ulrich


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

Hallo Ulrich,

jetzt nimmst Du das beste Foto von dem Fisch, machst einen Ausschnitt auf dem nur noch der Fisch drauf ist, den verkleinerst Du dann auf 1000 Pixel Seitenbreite und das Bild stellst Du dann hier ein. Dann kann Uwe ihn auch richtig sehen!


----------



## ucr666 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

aha

danke christine

muss dann nur noch eben ne geeignete software installieren

dachte ihr wärt fit in solchen dingen
wie laden vergrößern etc

sorry

bin auch noch nubi

lg
ulrich


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*



ucr666 schrieb:


> dachte ihr wärt fit in solchen dingen



Natürlich. Mit meinen Fotos kann ich das. Und Du lernst das auch 

Guck mal, vielleicht hat Deine Kamera ja eine schicke Software dabei.


----------



## ucr666 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

hi christine

ist soeben passiert
danke

dachte man kann auch grafiken so verändern

naja nubi halt

hier die vergrößerung

hoffe du kannst uwe überreden

lg

ulrich


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

Hallo Ulrich!

Na bitte, geht doch 

Uwe brauch ich nicht zu überreden - Uwe guckt gerne Koi. Und wenn er Dir helfen kann, macht er es bestimmt flüstern ist doch einer von den Netten)


----------



## ucr666 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo zusammen!!! Bin unfreiwillig zu einem Koi gekommen...*

hallo UWE

bis jetzt die beste aufnahme/vergrößerung

hoffe du hast eine idee

mfg
ulrich


----------

